

Show HN: Helprace - Crowdsourced feedback + help desk for your business - Helprace
http://helprace.com

======
Helprace
Hey HN! I am a developer of Helprace. Decided a few years back that there's no
crowd-sourced support + helpdesk solution. We're finally launched and looking
for feedback! Demo can be seen right in our support portal @
[http://support.helprace.com](http://support.helprace.com)

